

On{X} let's you hack your android instantly via JavaScript - saary
https://www.onx.ms/

======
mthomas
It is annoying that facebook login is required.

~~~
andrijac
it is, but still you gotta hand it to MS, they made script environment in
javascript on andorid with device api. I already made fake facebook account
just for this :)

